
Meet the AI Tennis Ref That Can Be Bought for $200 - jonbaer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yd3XD-JWR5I
======
saycheese
Here is the related story, "This $200 AI Will End Tennis Club Screaming
Matches"

[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-03-02/this-200-...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-03-02/this-200-ai-
will-end-tennis-club-screaming-matches)

